# Tiffany



## Ether's Bane (Dec 27, 2009)

Remember this?



rock-ground said:


> By the way, WATERSHED LIKING LADY GAGA? IT'S A SIGN OF THE APOCALYPSE!!!! ARGH!!!!!! XD


Time to reveal my guilty pleasure. I may be a metalhead, but...

...you may or may not know this, but I'm actually a Tiffany fan. Basically, discuss how Tiffany owns every other female teen-pop singer ever. :)


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 27, 2009)

i had honestly never once heard of this person, so i looked her up on wikipedia, where i learned she has breast implants (gross), followed by youtube, where i heard a song by her. it was pretty terrible imho :( 

*goes off and listens to lady gaga*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 27, 2009)

@Zeta: Try this.

Unless, of course, this was the one you listened to, in which case I'm really sorry.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 27, 2009)

I would be more embarrassed that you listen to shitty glam rock.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 30, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> I would be more embarrassed that you listen to shitty glam rock.


HEEEEERE IT ISSSSS, MERRY CHRISTMAS
EVERYBOOOODY'S HAVINNN' FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN

sorry, but it had to be said.

Tiffany is OK! Lady Gaga is better but yanno.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 30, 2009)

lady gaahl gaahl is better than most things


----------

